# خيام تأجير و بيع خيام اوروبية مهرجانات تجهيز الحج مناسبات بارتشن معارض



## ام دانه الرياض (5 يوليو 2013)

مؤسسة الخيام العصرية



 مؤسسة سعودية متخصصة في تجهيز المعارض وتنظيم المؤتمرات وورش العمل والندوات
 وحفلات التخرج وتمتلك الشركة أسطول كبير من القاعات المتنقلة المقاومة للحريق
 المتمثلة في الخيام الأوروبية ذات الهيكل الألمنيوم (ألمنيوم مستخدم في تصنيع
 هياكل الطائرات ) وغطاء من مادة البولي فينيل كلورايد(PVC)

 ماركة فيراري بلوك أوت 800 غرام صناعة ألمانية وكذلك حمامات (VIP) ومولدات الطاقة ,


 نشأت مؤسسة
 الخيام العصرية كنتيجة لتجربة وخبرة مؤسسيها في قطاع تجهيز المعارض والمؤتمرات
 والمناسبات على ان تكون المؤسسة رائدة في تجهيز المعارض في المملكة العربية
 السعودية وباقي دول الخليج العربي ولترضي تحديداً الطلب المتزايد على الجودة
 والنوعية و الاحترافية في تجهيز المعارض والمؤتمرات والندوات وورش العمل في
 المملكة العربية السعودية .


 خدماتنا:
 تأجير وبيع الخيام الآوروبية .


 تجهيز
 القاعات المتنقلة .

 إدارة المعرض : تقوم مؤسستنا بتخصيص مهندس ذو خبرة عالية لإدارة جميع مراحل
 المشروع من تأمين القاعات سواء كانت مراكز المعارض أو قاعات الفنادق أوالقاعات
 المتنقلة

 (الخيام الأوروبية)ومتابعة جميع الأعمال بصورة احترافية.

 تنفيذ المعارض : يقوم فريق المحترفون ببناء المعرض وتنفيذه وذلك حسب متطلبات الحدث


 التركيب والتسليم : يقوم الفريق الفني بتجميع وتركيب القاعات المتنقلة في مكان
 الحدث والتقيد بالتسليم في الوقت المحدد .























 للتواصل
 :


 إدارة
 المبيعات 0549873134 – 0597775446 - 0592193900
​
​مهندس
 المشاريع : 0594666631
 www.alasriatents.com
 Email:[email protected]​


----------

